# 32bit games on amd64

## draconyster

im trying to run sauerbraten on amd64 (Radeon x1650pro)

this line makees it rock and play with 128 fps 

LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libGL.so  LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH=/usr/X11R6/lib32/modules/dri linux32 /usr/games/bin/sauerbraten_client-bin

Though i do get an error that

ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib32/libGL.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.

but for some strange reason it wont play without it 0-o

Now when the game starts im in the room on a map with no monsters and i get 128 fps, if i start a singleplayer game fps drops to 12

Why?

I guess its because the game reloads the drivers and iit makes it ignore my LD directives after the singleplayer game is started.

Here is the output of the game:

~ # LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libGL.so  LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH=/usr/X11R6/lib32/modules/dri linux32 /usr/games/bin/sauerbraten_client-bin

ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib32/libGL.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.

ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib32/libGL.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.

ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib32/libGL.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.

ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib32/libGL.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.

ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib32/libGL.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.

ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib32/libGL.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.

ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib32/libGL.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.

init: sdl

init: enet

init: video: mode

init: video: misc

init: console

init: gl

Renderer: Radeon X1650 Series (ATI Technologies Inc.)

Driver: 2.0.6400 (8.35.5)

WARNING: ATI cards may show garbage in skybox. (use "/ati_skybox_bug 1" to fix)

WARNING: Using floating point vertexes. (use "/floatvtx 0" to disable)

Rendering using the OpenGL 1.5 GLSL shader path.

WARNING: Non-power-of-two textures not supported!

init: world

init: sound

init: cfg

init: localconnect

init: mainloop

read map packages/base/metl4.ogz (0.1 seconds)

Mining Station by metlslime

How can i fix non power of 2 textures and get the game running?

----------

## alienjon

Can't you compile this one? If not, then check out the installation directory and see if you can find the script file that starts the game and change the location of that library file to the appropriate one (use `locate` if you need to)

----------

